# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  مباشر : مهرجان تكريم ابطال المريخ والاحتفال بالدورى الممتاز ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يقيم نادى المريخ احتفالاً جماهيرياً بإستاده وذلك تكريماً لابطال المريخ وجهازهم الفنى واحتفالاً بالدورى الممتاز .. وذلك رداً على الاتحاد العام ولجانه ..
وبمبادرة كريمة من رابطة مشجعى المريخ بامارة دبى والامارات الشرقية والتى تبرعت بجوائز قيمة عبارة عن (كأس فاخر .. الحزاء الذهبى لهداف الدورى الممتاز وجائزة احسن لاعب وهدايا اخرى ثمينة )

سوف نكون معكم فى نقل مباشر للمهرجان من داخل استاد المريخ ..

فقط ابقوا معنا ...
*

----------


## musab aljak

*نحن معك ميدو ..

*

----------


## ود الشامي

*ياسلام روعه وجمال المريخ عالم جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل تشكر يارائع روعه الكاس
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الإحتفال  ما  مبث على  القناة  الفضائية  أرجوا الإفادة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

الإحتفال  ما  مبث على  القناة  الفضائية  أرجوا الإفادة



المعلومة الوحيدة العندى انو قناة النيل  مسجلة البرنامج وسوف تقوم ببثة لاحقاً ..
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

نحن معك ميدو ..




هووووى يا مصعب ابقى مارق 
نتلاقى فى النادى عشان ننسق
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

المعلومة الوحيدة العندى انو قناة النيل مسجلة البرنامج وسوف تقوم ببثة لاحقاً ..



شكرا لك أخي ميدو , بس  ما تنسونا  بالتوثيق  في  المنتدي ونحن طبعا  لينا  الله  ومن بعده  انتم  لنكون  داخل  الحدث
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

هووووى يا مصعب ابقى مارق 
نتلاقى فى النادى عشان ننسق



انا جاى عليك ..
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*اين موقعكم في الاستاد ؟؟؟:icon_rolleyes:
دايرين نتعرف عليكم علي الطبيعة يا خيرة الصفوة
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بالتوفيق ياميدو
وكالمعتاد في الموعد
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*احتفال شنو ده ..!!
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*مجدى امبدة نجم المريخ القادم كان حضوراً 



مريخ الحصاحيصا يكرم المريخ الاب 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

حلوانى الزعيم يحتفى بالزعيم ويقدم تورتة غاية فى الروعية 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

نجمى النيل الازرق : محمد عثمان - تسابيح مبارك خاطر قدما الحفل بصورة رائعة 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*لحظة وصول حسام البدرى ...




*

----------


## musab aljak

*واصل بدون فواصل ياكولا ..

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تاااااااااااااااااااااااني في باقي صور !!!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله يديك الصحة والعافية ياميدو
بالجد روائع مافي بعد كده
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

تاااااااااااااااااااااااني في باقي صور !!!!





جاييييييييييييييييك يا حبيب ..
اصبر بث الشبكة زى الطين
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

جاييييييييييييييييك يا حبيب ..
اصبر بث الشبكة زى الطين




امشى بالطرف (جنب الحيطة) ..
عشان ما تخش فى الطين ..
وتنزل لينا الصور سريع ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*انصاف مدنى اطربت الجميع 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*واصل ياكولا ..

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صاحبنا دا قال العروس ما جابوها من العرضة شمال لييييييييييييه ؟؟


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الباشمهندس عبد القادر الزبير همت يتقمص دور المصور ..


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الريس جمال الوالى فى انتظار تكريمه من قبل القبطان / حاج حسن عثمان 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*شوبير يخاطب الحضور


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بيدى مبينزا محترف المريخ القادم من مازنبى الكنغولى يلتقط الصور مع اطفال الصفوة 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*حكـــــــــــــــــــومة المريخ وحكومة المنبر ...
اللواء مدنى الحارث و النقيب امام اباتى :263:


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لسه انا متأكد إنو في صور تااااااااااااااااااني 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

حكـــــــــــــــــــومة المريخ وحكومة المنبر ...
اللواء مدنى الحارث و النقيب امام اباتى :263:






:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb7  6918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



يدى مبينزا يحيى جماهير المريخ 







الرشاشة فرفور قالوا قلب .. هههههههههههههههه



الجكومى / محمد سيد احمد 



الاستاذ عصام الحاج طوالى استلم المعلم 






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اطفال الصحفى / حسن حمد 






بابكر سلك وابنته اسلام 



مشجع الاهلى المصرى ظل يهتف طول زمن المهرجان شنو كدة يا هلالابى والدورى مريخابى (كان بيقول شنو يا مصعب)؟؟


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



مزمل ابو القاسم كان حضورا 



وا حلاااااااااااات النجمة فى فى جبينك 


*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

حكـــــــــــــــــــومة المريخ وحكومة المنبر ...
اللواء مدنى الحارث و النقيب امام اباتى :263:







:044::044:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

اطفال الصحفى / حسن حمد 






بابكر سلك وابنته اسلام 



مشجع الاهلى المصرى ظل يهتف طول زمن المهرجان شنو كدة يا هلالابى والدورى مريخابى (كان بيقول شنو يا مصعب)؟؟






كان بكسر تلج للوالى والبدرى ..
وبقول شنو كدا مريخاوى ..
*

----------


## مناوي

*جنكم كسير تلج
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لكن ياميدو امام خطييييييييييييييييير جمب الدقير
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*افراح عصام تغنى للزعيم - شكراً يا صفوة (تقول لى ايمان لندن ؟؟)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

جنكم كسير تلج



:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*هناك كمية هائلة من الصور سوف ننزلها تباعاً ..
انا خلاااااااااااااااص قلت الرووووووووووووووب 
يا مصعب الحقنى ..
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مجهود كبير ومقدر .. شكراً جزيلاً إخوتي الكرام .. ونسأل الله أن يعينكم علي خدمة المريخ والمنبر ...

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

هناك كمية هائلة من الصور سوف ننزلها تباعاً ..
انا خلاااااااااااااااص قلت الرووووووووووووووب 
يا مصعب الحقنى ..



يازول بلا الحقنى معاك ..

نزل باقى الصور ..

ونزل صورنا مع هيثم كابو ..
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ده الشغل يديكم الف عافية يا شباب 

شكرا يا ميدو خلاص الاحباط راح :1 (3):
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*المريخ اجمل عالم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ده الشغل يديكم الف عافية يا شباب 

شكرا يا ميدو خلاص الاحباط راح :1 (3):



تسلم يا حبيب والقادم احلى
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*[QUOTE=musab aljak;347607]يازول بلا الحقنى معاك ..

نزل باقى الصور ..

ونزل صورنا مع هيثم كابو ..[/QUOTE]

ابيييييييييييييييييييييييييت 

تدفع كم ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*







اسلام بابكر سلك وهدية قيمة للحارس يس 



انتو يا جماعة ناس المجلس ديل مش قاطعوا الرياضية 104 ؟؟ ديل الدخلهم هنا شنو ؟؟



هيبة الاسد فى عرينة 



الصحفى حسن محجوب 



افرحى يا افراح .. احلى حاجة انك صفوة .. الا غناء انسوا بث 



هيثم كابو فى قبضة عصابة المنبر امام ومصعب  .. ويا كابو (ممنوع الوقوف بين اللافتتين )؟؟؟


*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*قمة الروعة
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*عظمة يا الزعيم 
كم انت عظيم يا بطل
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*اغنية انصاف فى الزعيم جميلة
                        	*

----------

